# ID loader on Fergy 35 help



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Hoping someone can help me with what kind of loader is in my pics? Best I can come up with is a Davis 99?
The issue is it now will not move up or tilt the bucket. The 3rd pic is the only minor hose wetness I can find and wondering if that could be cause...suggestions? 
Thanks.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

First locate and verify that you have hydraulic pressure. Front pump,Rear pump, Internal pump.
Small leak won't stop it from working.


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for response. Totally new to hydraulics here. There's the bucket tilt valve up front then the joystick and the two way valve below seat for PTO or loader. Where do I start?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

The two way valve under the seat. To the loader position. Try one position then the other. See if it tilts.
First check hydraulic fluid. It may be low.
You have to have an owners manual or at least an operators manual. Tractors don't continue to work without fluids. The manual will show you where and how often to check and change fluids.
Look for a pump in front of the engine that runs off of the crankshaft pully. Loaders usually don't run off of the internal pump. Low volume makes slow movement. 

Follow the hoses. Are the controls mounted on the loader frame? The loader frame is often the hydraulic fluid tank. Look for a fill cap above the control valve.
Pictures of where the hoses go may help. There are to many options for you getting good answers.


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Hoses go from 2 way valve below seat (pic3) to controller to lift arms and front tilt valve in pic. This one gets fluid from internal hydraulics. No pump up front. Fluid levels internal ok although kinda light milky look to it. Hope these help and thank you for hanging in there with me.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Does the three point lift work ok?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

bring the handle to the right and below the seat all the way up/back. Then try your loader.


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

I'll get back w ya I'm away from tractor at moment. Thanks


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

This handle. The one on the outside. all the way up/back
Then try your two way valve.
Also see if the rear lift or loader works
When you get home of coarse.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

The Ferguson system can be tricky to operate AND learn how it works. But I will try to explain. The controls on the RH side of the seat control the three point hitch. Inner position, outer Draft. When an external source is needed the transfer cap (where your switch valve is mounted) is replaced by a control valve. Now is when issues arrive. If the three point hitch arms are in the raised position (which yours appear to be) the pump is essentially shut off and no oil is flowing. But there is a way provided to get flow from the pump. Note on the inner quadrant at the very back it is labeled "constant pumping" or something similar. Move you lever to that position, you may have to override the stop that is installed to keep you from going into constant pumping easily. Or may have to remove the stop bolt so you can go into constant pumping. Be aware if the loader or control is unhooked you must move the lever into the position control range. If you don't you will be blowing the relief valve and may get some awful noise from the transmission housing and think the transmission is now bad. The draft lever will not affect the pump operation on your tractor but the position will. The Ferguson system controls the intake to the pump and when the transfer cap is in place the internal linkage then controls the pump by the position of the three point hitch. This is why the pump is "shut off" when the hitch is in the raised position by going into constant pumping you override this linkage and the pump is then as the name implies constant pumping. This is why you would get weird noises and blow the relief valve if the external valve is disconnected. FYI you may be able to be the fix the problem by lowering the three point hitch arms, changing the valve and then using the loader. I know this is long, but hope this helps.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Busted tractor
Your post will help him with his issue.


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Checking back in. So 3pt works fine. Moving the valve back to operate the loader I got it to come up very very slowly and I noticed oil seeping out of the valve when the loader is creeping up.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hydraulic pumps are measured and sized by volume and pressure. There is a possibility that the internal pump does not create enough volume too raise it any faster. That's why in an earlier post I had you look for a front pump.
Most front end loaders are operated off a pump driven off of the crankshaft. I'm pretty sure you need a pump that has a fifteen to 20 G.P.M. [gallon per minute] capacity to get any speed out of the loader.
Your two lift cylinders raising together require more volume than your pump puts out. Therefore its slow. Like airing up a car tire with a bicycle pump.
Your loader looks like it was added. The owner or installer may not have done their homework on the internal pumps volume capacity.
There is an option of adding a pump to the power takeoff shaft.
Your pump could have some wear. The seeping at the valve wouldn't change much but should be fixed.
I hope someone else comments and corrects me in my opinion of why its moving slow.


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Yeah it worked fine prior to a week ago. When I say slow... I mean almost non-existent movement whereas before it was not lightning fast but very functional.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

DereknMI said:


> Yeah it worked fine prior to a week ago. When I say slow... I mean almost non-existent movement whereas before it was not lightning fast but very functional.


There is an internal filter and sometimes an external filter. I think the round side plate gives access to the internal. Which side on your model ??
Reasons for a slowdown should be either filter or pump issues. Does the control lever seem to have the same movement. I guess a relief valve could be stuck open letting pressure bypass.
Just guessing at why the sudden change. Pumps usually wear out slowly but not always.
You said the three point works fine


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Sitting on tractor plate is on right side. See pic. 
Took pic of control valve as well for reference.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Here is where I must say you need someone that knows that internal pump. I do know there is a tube in there going up to your valve body block in the photo,. It could have started leaking there..
I would take that round plate off and start it and watch what happens in there when you divert the pressure to the loader. keep your hands out of there and have your eyes covered in case of a spray from something. Normally its safe to start with the plate off. Have a pan ready to catch some oil when you remove the plate. It shouldn't be much oil.

Change the filter and since the oil is milky I would change it also. There may also be a round plate on the other side that has the p.t.o. lever on it. I don't know which side the filter can be accessed from.
Keep us posted. You could use a forum member with more experience with that pump. I haven't been in there.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

The pump
Is located on the pto lever side at the bottom of the case. The filter is cylindrical and is attached to the end of the pump. Make sure if you want to change the fluid to heat up the unit first. It’s 90 weight oil and is very thick when cool. And there are 2 drain plugs for the case. One at the front and one at the back. Make sure you remove both.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

You can change the filter through the pto handle cover once the oil is drained.


----------



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Thanks. I was reading and I e guy had said these early TO pumps have no filter. Mines a 1955. I read manual and no me tion of pump either but I'm away from tractor for a bit but def pull the cover and check.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

If you go into you tube and search TO20 there are a lot of videos about trouble shooting and repairing the hydraulics.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Its about 6 years older than my 203 but that casting is the same as mine. The filter is a pretty small. If its there. Brads suggestion is a good one.


----------

